# slushy waves!



## JustJazzie (Feb 27, 2015)

thought this was kind of awesome!

The Slurpee Waves of Nantucket Stay Wild Magazine


----------



## tirediron (Feb 27, 2015)

That is cool (In all senses of the word).


----------



## JacaRanda (Feb 27, 2015)

Really really super cool.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 27, 2015)

Now those shots are more "real" to me than the Florida waves posted earlier today. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## baturn (Feb 27, 2015)

Wonderful! but a little disappointed there are no surfers.


----------



## spiralout462 (Feb 27, 2015)

A few years ago me and a couple friends paddled out when there some slush forming.  It was not thick like that however!  And like I said I was a "few" years younger.


----------



## cgw (Feb 27, 2015)

A speeding 4x4  kicked one up not much smaller at the end of my driveway last weekend. Same consistency, too.


----------



## MSnowy (Feb 27, 2015)

I've seen this a few times during my 55yrs living on the coast


----------



## annamaria (Feb 27, 2015)

That's way cool!! Thanks for sharing


----------

